
80188 MP3 Jukebox Project - peter_d_sherman
http://wolverine.caltech.edu/eecs52/projects/188mp3/188mp3.htm
======
bestham
This reminds me of the LP3 player attached to the parallel port (LPx). You
could cat an mp3 file (up to 192 kbps) to /dev/lp1 it and it would play it
back in hardware. Worked with almost any computer, and also had with plugins
for XMMS and Winamp.

------
rwmj
I seem to remember that 386s couldn't decode and play MP3 files. In this
project they're using the 80188 to control a separate MP3 decoder chip (the
MAS3507D). Looks like an exciting project for an EE course.

~~~
aidenn0
A 386/40 with a Cyrix FPU could _just barely_ play low-bitrate low-sample-rate
mp3s. Your point stands though:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jj97NXgHw4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jj97NXgHw4)

